# My account and order



## evildmguy (Jun 4, 2006)

Greetings!

Over two months ago, I ordered Astrosynthesis and a community supporter account.  I received the community support account but not Astrosynthesis.  Then my community supporter account went away.  I realize there were database problems but I have yet to see any resolution to this.  I have tried to email Morrus but have received no answer over the past month at all.  I understand that he is probably busy.  

Can anyone else look into this?  I can email my pay pal confirmations for both of these transactions.  (I tried to order Astrosynthesis v2 as well and haven't received it but the money cleared two months ago.)  

Any communication on this would be appreciated.  Even if it means just refunding the money.  I accept it.  I am just tired of how long it has been.  

btw, I don't seem to get notifications anymore, so please email me at evildmguy (at) yahoo (dot) com.  

Thanks.

edg


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 4, 2006)

There are a bunch of threads here in Meta about the status of the database issue. There are many, many, many (including my own) accounts that have not been restored.

There are also a ton of people asking for an update on the issue, and I imagine Morrus has been swamped.


----------



## evildmguy (Jun 5, 2006)

I figured as much.  I probably didn't wait long enough.  

I hope I can hear something soon.  

Thanks for the reply!

edg


----------



## evildmguy (Jun 9, 2006)

I would prefer a refund on both of my orders with the store.  This is my community supporter account and the order for Astrosynthesis v2.  

Thanks!

edg


----------



## Morrus (Jun 11, 2006)

I believe Twin Rose is working with you on this?  Let me know if the situation's still the same, though, and we'll get a refund to you.


----------



## evildmguy (Jun 11, 2006)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I believe Twin Rose is working with you on this?  Let me know if the situation's still the same, though, and we'll get a refund to you.




Greetings!

Thanks!  Yes, I worked with Twin Rose and that is fine.  

Let me know the status of the community supporter account.  

Thanks!

edg


----------



## Morrus (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I remember your username coming up in the batch I did this weekend - is it active now?


----------



## evildmguy (Jun 14, 2006)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure I remember your username coming up in the batch I did this weekend - is it active now?




Sorry for the late response.  I haven't received email notifications in a while and have to check back manually.  

Yes, it is up and going.  

Have a good one.  Take care.

edg


----------

